# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Blue Mud Mineral Spring. Soothe body aches and pains.

## Rhodesresort

Come and experience one of Jamaica's most unique and untouched "blue mud" mineral springs. The blue mud actually percolates up along the natural coastline and seabed from hydrostatic pressure. Simply lay down along the shoreline and cool off in the shallow water as the spring bubbles around you. For decades locals and tourists alike have bathed in its natural healing waters spreading "blue mud" all over their bodies claiming to be healed from a variety of ailments such as; skin irritations, cuts, sore muscles, arthritis, and even hypertension. A visit to the Blue Mud Mineral Spring is part of Rhodes Hall Eco Tours', "Nature Walk". CALL 1-876-957-6422 for details

----------

